# Shop Cabinet



## Nebraska Kirk (Dec 23, 2015)

No, nothing fancy, although I have built some nice furniture out of oak in the past. This is just a plain utilitarian shop cabinet I made to fit in my homemade lathe stand to use for storing lathe tools and other machining accessories and attachments. I just used CDX plywood to build it. To give you a sense of its size, it measures 56" wide, 29" tall and 18" deep.


----------



## roadie33 (Dec 23, 2015)

Nice cabinet Kirk. 
I have been thinking of doing something like that to the space under the Craftsman 12x36 I have to make better use of the opening. The little shelf it has there can hold some tooling and the milling attachment but it mainly is a swarf catchall.


----------



## kvt (Dec 23, 2015)

Nice,  At first I did not see the handles and was wandering what you used for openers.   My problem is that even though I keep the drawers etc shut the swarf still gets in so I have to clean it out all the time.


----------



## eeler1 (Dec 23, 2015)

Love a workshop on wheels!  I need to do the same to my cabinet, a mix of shelves and drawers give better storage.


----------

